# What weight gainer?



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Am just wondering what weight gainers u guys recommend. I dont really have time for lotsa cooking and eating huge amounts of food. I already eat 6 times a day but not enough to bulk up.

am guessing a good weight gainer would be ideal.

when should i take them.? would it just be on training days or all the time??

thanks in advance


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Weight gainers are not the answer if your diet is poor. Post up your current diet so advice can be offered.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Blended oats and Palatinose are good. Most of the shelf stuff is made up of Maltodextrin.

But as clarkey said, what is your diet currently? I'm willing to bet it isn't as good as it should be given this quote "I dont really have time for lotsa cooking and eating huge amounts of food", although I could be wrong.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

malotodextrin is ok if you want to just bulk up though, not the best carb of choice but in terms of value for money and making up an easy weightgain shake it does the job,

CNP pro mass is ok, i use that when im bulking up, have a look at the board sponsors for cheap deals, also myprotein do a decent weightgain formula


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

ok...yesterday is a typical day

8.00 - large porridge with teaspoon honey, half banana and protein shake

10.30 - fat free yogurt & peice fruit

11.30/12.00 - peice fruit

1.30 - chicken,bacon & coleslaw sandwich brown bread

3.30 - peice fruit

6.00 - tuna, bolonese sauce with wholemeal pasta and protein shake

TRAIN

8.00 - large protein shake with teaspoon honey

9.00 - mums freshly made baileys cheesecake (couldn't resist it!) ummm

i tend to eat large pasta on the nites i train and have rice with chicken the other nites

thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robleerob said:


> ok...yesterday is a typical day
> 
> 8.00 - large porridge with teaspoon honey, half banana and protein shake
> 
> ...


You've answered you're own question with your diet... 

8am - 1.30pm = 5.5hrs without protein.

Snacks should just be smaller servings of proper food... I.e. chicken and rice but in a smaller tub.

Eat every 2/3hrs, with 30g protein and 30g carbs per meal as a starting point - try and see if you can re-do your diet based on that.


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

yeh i know theres big gaps there but thats where i was thinkin a weight gainer wouldn't go amiss.

wot u think?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Robleerob said:


> yeh i know theres big gaps there but thats where i was thinkin a weight gainer wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> wot u think?


I need re-doing from scratch mate.

I'd have 5 real meals and 2 shakes personally...


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

that diet is @rse globules.

Mate, get real. If you have money to buy supplements then you have money to buy real food.

Large bowl of porridge and half a bannana for breaky.....why half a banana and what constitutes as a large bowl, how many g's dry is that?

So you intend to have the mass shakes as well as the protein shakes. Buddy thats too much shaking going on there.


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

ok thats fair enuf, am new to this, but i assumed the whole idea of "meal replacements" or weight gainers is to replace meals??

i have the money to buy real food but i dont have the time to cook it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats what Sunday afternoons are for


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

phd gainer isnt full of sugers its much better than most gainers

and well priced


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

When i wanted to gain weight i used Prolab N Large, it works. Ive heard its worked for many others too.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LiverSupport said:


> When i wanted to gain weight i used Prolab N Large, it works. Ive heard its worked for many others too.


Lol N-Lard...? Surely not...


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

> Lol N-Lard...? Surely not...


LOL - at least i told the truth...it works


----------

